# Como medir con multimetro un Microfono de telefono?



## BM (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola a todos... 

Tengo un telefono inalambrico Philips, todo funciona correctamente, pero no se escucha el tono, ni oigo cuando el ring tone cuando entra una llamada. 
Creo que el microfono esta dañado y quesiera saber, si como comprobar con un multimetro digital (Que debo de medir?)si en realidad esta quemado o sufre algun desperfecto.... 

Gracias....!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2011)

Me parece que estás analizando mal.
1) Si funciona correctamente, no debería tener ningún problema.
2) Si no se oye el tono, amén de que fallen varias cosas, lo que no funciona es el altavoz o parlante.
3) Casi todos estos cacharros, usan un "eletret", y no lo podes medir con un multímetro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

si se pueden medir ,de un  lado mide infinito y del otro tiene que marcar unos 1000 hom

cuando no funciona no mide nada   de ningun lado o mide 400 hom de los dos lados ,cualquier valor por debajo de 1k es porque esta mal el microfono

mira en el ahugerito del microfono si la membrana no esta marcada ,muchos pero muchos clientes lo pinchan con una aguja o palito y ay por mas que mida bien el electrec no funciona o funciona muy bajo volumen


----------



## BM (Ene 21, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda.

Probe con el multimetro a baja escala, y me marca abierto de los dos lados.
Ademas probe tambien con una pila de 1.5 V pestañeando y tampoco escuche un ligero ruido.
Ahora ya se que el microfono esta mal.

Gracias y saludos....!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

tenes que probarlo en la escala de medir diodos ,me olvide de acotar eso ¡¡¡¡¡ (donde esta el buzer)
sino te va marcar infinito  o abierto de los dos lados


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2011)

La falta de tono, si el telefono es de los que el microfono esta en serie con el parlante o auricular, puede atribuirse a que este cortado o el auricular o el microfono. Ahora que no tengas ring indica que no le llega la tension de ring o el ring esta roto.. prueba con otro telefono para empezar.. y descartar la linea.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

el micrófono que esta en serie con el parlante o el auricular ,se llama capsula y suelen ser microfonos de carbon,ay mas modernos que sirven tanto como parlante como micrófono pero esos miden entre 150 y 300 hom de los dos lados ,pero ya no se usan mucho ,solo como parlante ,porque el microfono  electrec lo desplazo

.el tono lo podes probar con un trafo de 12 volt y el ring lo pruebas con un trafo de 60 volt sin rectificar 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> La falta de tono, si el telefono es de los que el microfono esta en serie con el parlante o auricular, puede atribuirse a que este cortado o el auricular o el microfono. Ahora que no tengas ring indica que no le llega la tension de ring o el ring esta roto.. prueba con otro telefono para empezar.. y descartar la linea.


Eso en telefonia básica, pero esta consultando sobre uno inalambrico por lo que no esta en serie, trabaja de otra forma y como dijo Black si no escucha nada en la forma que lo describio da a entender en el propio aparato, y si es el propio aparato no es el micrófono, sino el parlante o trasductor auditivo, ahora si no se escucha cuando el habla por el mismo eso ya es otra cosa, en tal caso esta mal formulada la consulta

Muy buen aporte su majestad....

----------------------------------Cortar por aqui --------------------------------------------
offtopic
El Buneo saluda al Malo y al Feo, como estan compañeros?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

[Todo fuera de tema]
Yo era el Malo no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

el feu bien ,el malo anda por ay y aparecio el bueno ¡¡¡¡¡





la foto para los que están no queden desinformados 
,el aporte es porque mi trabajo es reparar telefonos ,porteros electricos ,trabajo en la fabrica de porteros electricos ¡¡¡¡¡
saludos compañeros


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el micrófono que esta en serie con el parlante o el auricular ,se llama capsula y suelen ser microfonos de carbon,ay mas modernos que sirven tanto como parlante como micrófono pero esos miden entre 150 y 300 hom de los dos lados ,pero ya no se usan mucho ,solo como parlante ,porque el microfono  electrec lo desplazo
> 
> .el tono lo podes probar con un trafo de 12 volt y el ring lo pruebas con un trafo de 60 volt sin rectificar
> saludos



Oops me lo comi.. gracias por la observacion. 

Empecemos de nuevo, si es inalambrico entonces hay que ver si el enlace de RF funciona.. cuando dice todo funciona perfectamente.. si fuera asi entonces no hay consulta..

Si la base tiene interno se podria probar el enlace llamando al interno y a la base..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

exactamente brujo ,el enlace se prueba así como dices ,se llama a la base y se intenta hablar ,con soplar el mic ,se tiene que escuchar en el parlante de la base ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ,en los inalambricos es dificil que falle el micrófono,pero mas facil que fallen los optocopladores de la base ,se corta o se pone en corto el protector de rayos etc,etc


----------

